# Iced Tea?



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 25, 2017)

wanted to dumb down the culinary chatter a bit.

summer is coming. i have 100% eliminated soda from my diet. i drink water (various forms), beer, wine, and super-watered down juice. of course coffee. 

i grew up drinking "sun tea". every home had a big jar of water and lipton tea bags just sitting in the hot texas sun doing it's thing.

thinking of going back to iced tea to cut the monotony of water. tea bags the only game in town? i have great hot loose leaf teas, but i dont think i want to burn the supply with gallons of iced tea at a time. 

i got thinking of tea. a coworker put a two liter bottle of store bought tea in the fridge. what a ripoff! tasted like lipton.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 25, 2017)

Not sure why you would not go for brewing sun tea using loose leaf tea; is it jut a cost issue? If so, then you either have to live with cheap tea that doesn't taste that good, or cough up some of the $ you are saving by not drinking soda . Just follow the same procedure as you did with the Lipton bags, but strain out the leaves later. Maybe add a little citrus if you are drinking it after working out.

You could also visit/ revisit the kambucha thread from last year. I think MuchoBucho and a couple of other forum members had some good info in there.


----------



## nwdel (Apr 25, 2017)

I like 20g of good loose leaf tea in a little less than 2qts/liters of water then straight into the fridge overnight. I prefer the taste over sun tea.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 25, 2017)

I make sun tea with Costco Green Tea bags, mint, and ginger. I also throw in orange or lemon slices when i have one. I tend to use Agave syrup just because I have it if it needs it.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 25, 2017)

Used to drink lots of iced tea but the caffeine wasn't doing me any favors. Switched to mugicha.


----------



## robzilla (Apr 26, 2017)

Republic of Tea Red Tea, vanilla rooibos, a wonderful caffeine-free beverage on ice.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm just glad you said "Iced Tea" And not ice tea. It is tea that has been iced. That is all.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 29, 2017)

I make sun tea on a regular basis. Use a gallon glass jar. 6 bags green tea 3 bags black orange pekoe. Drink couple tall glasses a day don't add anything just the tea & ice.

Adding ginger, mint, & maybe some orange peels sounds good to me. Have used mint & orange to flavor water and I love ginger so I will give it a try


----------



## Aleque (May 22, 2017)

It's pretty popular where I live, but the South American yerba mate tea is great. It's lightly caffeinated, and if you get a drinking vessel and special straw "pipote" you can just leave the loose tea in the cup all day. Just refill the cup with either hot water or on hot days, iced water (I like adding macerated mint to the ice water). 

There are a bunch of different brands and I think whole foods sells some brands of the loose tea. Argentine super markets usually have the most variety. There are a lot of flavored varieties as well.


----------



## dcsteve (May 26, 2017)

Lately I've been loving sweet tea. Not sure if you have any red rose tea, but something like that Yorkshire or Pg Tips would be a good upgrade over lipton and still affordable.


----------



## Sporks (May 26, 2017)

I love iced tea. Unsweet with nothing added (except lemon depending on the type of tea) for me.


----------

